
Easy-To-use, FPGA-Accelerated Hardware Simulation of RISC-V Systems in the Cloud - ArtWomb
https://fires.im/
======
samstave
that sentence means something to those who would want to use this service.

ELI5 what would one accomplish with this.

~~~
dbcurtis
Cycle-accurate simulation as a software development vehicle while you wait for
the real hardware to become available. Get your software debugged now and you
will be good to go when the real chips land.

~~~
wyldfire
I think cycle-accurate simulation is critical for developing a RISC-V chip
and/or toolchain -- being able to get real feedback from benchmarks, etc.

For functionality testing (to port your software to RISC-V) you probably don't
care quite as much about the cycle accurate simulation. An inaccurate
simulator would probably just behave the way that a target with a much faster
or slower clock speed would behave.

~~~
dbcurtis
Sure. First step is "make it work". A functional simulator is sufficient for
that. If you are working on a compiler back-end, then the ability to see
actual pipeline stalls, to run benchmarks, to investigate the impact of
various text and data section layouts on cache performance, then a more
accurate simulator is useful. Or if you are working on time critical features
of the OS, like a context swap, then you definitely benefit from the ability
to do a cycle-accurate instruction trace.

What the cycle-accurate simulator buys in end is schedule acceleration for
when a mature RISC-V software stack lands. So from an overall RISC-V program-
management perspective, this is smart thing. Granted, the audience is small,
but the resulting leverage is huge.

Imagine being the PR person having to respond to press that says: "I tried
this basic thing on your new chip and it is slow." and having to say: "Just
wait until we turn on the optimizer in the C compiler! It will be 35%
faster!". Reporter: "Yeah, whatevs." This simulator is all about product
launch readiness.

------
dschuetz
"Easy-to-use" and "Cloud" sounds like a salespitch to me. Not interested.

~~~
Ar-Curunir
Maybe you aren't the intended audience? Did you even read the article? It's
clearly pitched towards researchers and people testing their software on
RISC-V

------
analognoise
If it can't run locally, I don't want it.

~~~
chubs
Perhaps QEMU will suffice for you in that case? Just a suggestion :)
[https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Platforms/RISCV](https://wiki.qemu.org/Documentation/Platforms/RISCV)

